# Can't send messages



## Body man (Mar 12, 2013)

Body man, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Log Out Home


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PM's become activated when a member reaches Bronze status... if you need to privately contact a mod or admin then you can use the 'contact us' option at the bottom of the page, otherwise you can start a thread including a mention of who you wish to get the attention of. For private PM's you just have to be patient and wait until Bronze level.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Body man said:


> Body man, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> ...


You need to get your posts to 30 and 30 days of being a member aswell then you can PM.


----------



## Body man (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Same here


----------

